# Pograme unter Suse instaliren.



## Weinachtsman (13. Juli 2007)

Hallo, ich habe suse linux gerade das erste mal instalirt.
Ich wollte jetzt ein parr pogramme zb. Antivir istaliren.
Habe mir also die Poramme aus dem internet geladen.
Jetzt liegt Antivir mit der endung .tag.gz vor.
Wie kann ich antivir jetzt instaliren?
Danke


----------



## stain (13. Juli 2007)

tar.gz ist unter Linux so etwas wie .zip oder .rar. Diese komprimierten Archive kannst du mit einem Programm wie zum Beispiel Ark entpacken.
Bei den meisten Programmen ist eine ReadMe Datei vorhanden.
Sollte das nicht der Fall sein, öffnest du die Konsole und gibst folgende Befehle ein:


```
su

./install
```

Dann kommen je nach Programm ein paar Fragen...

Falls ich hier etwas falsch erklährt habe, sagt mir bitte bescheid, denn ich bin eigentlich auch noch ein Suse-Newbie!^^


----------



## Navy (14. Juli 2007)

FOO.tar.gz entpacken:
"tar xfvz FOO.tar.gz"

dann in das jeweilige Verzeichnis gehen und folgende Befehlsreihenfolge durchführen:
"./configure"
"make"
"make install"

zu "./configure" -- es kann sein, daß hier ein Präfix mit angegeben werden sollte, zwingend notwendig ist es aber nicht,


----------



## stain (14. Juli 2007)

Navy hat gesagt.:


> FOO.tar.gz entpacken:
> "tar xfvz FOO.tar.gz"
> 
> dann in das jeweilige Verzeichnis gehen und folgende Befehlsreihenfolge durchführen:
> ...



Ergänzung:
Es muss das Paket make installiert sein.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (15. Juli 2007)

rummeldibummel hat gesagt.:


> Ergänzung:
> Es muss das Paket make installiert sein.


Nicht nur. Auch GCC muss da sein, die C-Library GLibC und je nach Programm auch noch andere kleine und grosse Pakete.
Wenn was fehlt meckert aber meist das configure-Script und gibt Aufschluss ueber fehlende Abhaengigkeiten.

Als Einsteiger duerfte es Dir aber wesentlich einfacher fallen Programme ueber Yast zu installieren als sie selbst zu kompilieren.


----------



## Big-Tux (16. Juli 2007)

Da geb ich Dennis vollkommen Recht, als Neuling bei SuSE sollte man YaST verwenden und explizit nach RPM-Dateien für das Gewünschte Programm suchen.

Meist findet man auf http://www.rpmseek.com das was man sucht, ansonsten mit  suchen im Format "*Programmname* *Distribution* RPM".

Bsp: "Antivir SuSE RPM"

Als einfache Erklärung, RPM's sind in verbindung mit YaST sowas wie setup.exe unter Windows, YaST übernimmt dabei die Konfiguration und die Installation in die richtigen Verzeichnisse ohne jetzt ins Detail zu gehen! 

PS: Ich nörgel ja normal nicht wenns um Rechtschreibung geht da ich selber kein Perfektionist darin bin aber Weihnachtsman du solltest deine Texte einfach nochmal Kontrolle lesen.


----------

